# Big Trouble for canadian sattelite radio



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.canada.com/businesscentre/story.html?id=2ef9c817-cab6-4cdd-9bf0-446b783f35ed


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

That would be sad.


----------



## WTx (Oct 22, 2005)

hmmm, I guess the story is gone.


----------

